# Cheese and eggs



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

I wanted some more cheese for the summer and decided to try some eggs also













P4180004.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 19, 2015


















P4170001.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 19, 2015





                                                                                                                       

ready for the smoker













P4180005.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 19, 2015


















P4180003.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 19, 2015





   

I smoked for four hours with the AMNPS and pitmaster pellets













P4180006.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 19, 2015


















P4180007.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 19, 2015





  

The eggs are outstanding and we'll taste the cheese in a few months    













P4180008.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 19, 2015


















P4180009.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 19, 2015






Thanks for looking !


----------



## b-one (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow you got some great color on all of them!! Got a pic of a egg cut in half?


----------



## gary s (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll know where to come for cheese    Nice Job !!!

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

b-one said:


> Wow you got some great color on all of them!! Got a pic of a egg cut in half?


Sorry b-one I ate quite a few and the rest went into tater salad, wasn't a real good smoke ring but they were delicious!


----------



## b-one (Apr 19, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Sorry b-one I ate quite a few and the rest went into tater salad, wasn't a real good smoke ring but they were delicious!



I'll forgive you,just curious to see if any color went in the whites. Did you smoke any potatoes or the onions? I like to chop the ends off and clean the onion and smoke them for beans not sure I would like that texture in potato salad.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

b-one said:


> I'll forgive you,just curious to see if any color went in the whites. Did you smoke any potatoes or the onions? I like to chop the ends off and clean the onion and smoke them for beans not sure I would like that texture in potato salad.


B-one, only the eggs were smoked this time, I have yet to smoke any potatoes but it's on the" to do" list


----------



## tropics (Apr 19, 2015)

CM Nice job on the Cheese, do you rest the eggs over night to mellow?


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

tropics said:


> CM Nice job on the Cheese, do you rest the eggs over night to mellow?





tropics said:


> CM Nice job on the Cheese, do you rest the eggs over night to mellow?


Richie, I ate four after removing from the smoker and the rest ended up in the tater salad. Probably would have tasted better with a rest but the beer was cold and the eggs tasted good as is !


----------



## tropics (Apr 19, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, I ate four after removing from the smoker and the rest ended up in the tater salad. Probably would have tasted better with a rest but the beer was cold and the eggs tasted good as is !


CM Thanks I have to try them but don not want the ash tray taste. Thanks for sharing


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 19, 2015)

That all looks great Dave, very nice cold smoke !

:kewl:

:points1:


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 23, 2015)

Gotta smoke me some eggs now!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2015)

I missed this,sorry.

Looks good.    Better get more cheese smokin.


----------



## tropics (Apr 24, 2015)

CM great idea standing the cheese on end,gets better color.


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 24, 2015)

tropics said:


> CM great idea standing the cheese on end,gets better color.


I second that! never thought to do that!


----------



## driedstick (Apr 24, 2015)

Dang it CM that looks great - Nice color on your cheese and eggs. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## cloud of smoke (Apr 28, 2015)

Beautiful looking, just trying to smoke some cheese and eggs myself, wondering how long that the cheese needed to be aged after smoking.


----------



## tropics (Apr 28, 2015)

cloud of smoke said:


> Beautyful looking, just trying to smoke some cheese and eggs myself, wondering how long that the cheese needed to be aged after smoking.


I normally wait 3 weeks for the 1st taste,it just gets better from there.


----------

